# Mauspad mit Speed oder Control oberfläche



## Hardware_hunter (19. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

 Als Maus habe ich mir bereits die Roccat  Ouroboros gekauft. Das Mauspad sollte nun auch von Razer sein doch ich weiß nicht ob speed oder Control. Spielen tue ich MMORPG'S und EgoShooter. Außerdem weiß ich nicht wie groß es werden soll. Eventuell das Teil wo auch noch die Tastatur drauf passt?
Danke für eure Hilfe 

MfG


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mauspad mit Speed oder Control oberfläche*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> ...Roccat  Ouroboros ... Mauspad sollte nun auch von Razer sein...


 
*Muss *das Pad *unbedingt *von Razer sein? Hat Dich Razer's Marketing-Bla-Bla *so *überzeugt? (_So manch einer glaubt, Mauspads seien nichts Besonderes. Platziere deine  Maus auf eines und ab gehts. Oberflächlich gesehen, scheint es  vielleicht so zu sein (Ja, das ist ein Wortspiel). Jedoch steckt  tatsächlich eine ganze Menge an Wissenschaft, Technologie und  Handwerkskunst hinter einem hochwertigen Gaming-Mauspad_.)
Welches Material und welche Oberfläche *Dir *am meisten zusagt, musst Du schon *selber *herausfinden. Du wirst hier von 5 verschiedenen Usern 6 Empfehlungen bekommen... 
Und was soll diese neuen 'Mode' von wegen Tastenbrett und Nager auf *eine *(Iso-)Matte?! ​


----------



## Hardware_hunter (19. Dezember 2012)

Razer ist einfach gut


----------



## Nemesis_AS (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn's unbedingt ein Razer sein muss, dann schau mal nach dem "Razer eXact mat", wenn noch verfügbar. 
Ist ein Wende Pad mit einer Seite Speed, die andere Control. Material ist Aluminium, also etwas kühler.

Ich habe dieses Pad seit einigen Jahren und bin damit recht zufrieden.

Alternativ wäre da noch das "Razer Vespula", auch ein Wende Pad, Speed/Control, allerdings aus Kunststoff.

MfG


----------



## vvoll3 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mauspad mit Speed oder Control oberfläche*

Die Frage ist halt wie viel Widerstand du haben willst, je nach dem kommen verschiedene Materialien und Varianten und je nach deiner Sensitivity auch Grössen in Frage.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mauspad mit Speed oder Control oberfläche*



Nemesis_AS schrieb:


> Wenn's unbedingt ein Razer sein muss, dann schau mal nach dem "Razer eXact mat", wenn noch verfügbar. Ist ein Wende Pad mit einer Seite Speed, die andere Control. Material ist Aluminium, also etwas kühler. Ich habe dieses Pad seit einigen Jahren und bin damit recht zufrieden. Alternativ wäre da noch das "Razer Vespula", auch ein Wende Pad, Speed/Control, allerdings aus Kunststoff.
> MfG


 Yup, hatte ich auch mal zu Hause mit der Handballenablage 'eXact Wirst Rest' in Verwendung. Das gute Stück verbringt nun seinen 'Lebensabend' im Büro. Aktuell liegt zu Hause eine XFX-Warpad-Isomatte aus. Da gibt's nichts zu drehen und zu wenden, ist aus Stoff, aber schööön groooß & _smoothy_.  Wenn Du einen eher geringen Widerstand der Auflagefläche avisierst, liegst Du damit genau richtig.  Ggf. helfen Mouse-Skates oder Glide-Tapes weiter.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte in Ego Shootern auch was treffen deswegen würde ich schon mal zur Control Edition tendieren.
Auch in MMORPG'S möchte ich in Ruhe spielen deswegen genügt hier ja auch die Control Edition. Soll ich dann eine Controll Edition nehmen?


----------



## Timsu (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mauspad mit Speed oder Control oberfläche*

Ich hab das Razer Vespula und finde, dass die Maus auf der Control-Seite viel besser und angenehmer gleitet.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (19. Dezember 2012)

Dann werde ich wohl die Control Edition nehmen. Danke


----------



## xlacherx (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mauspad mit Speed oder Control oberfläche*

ich hab seit 5 jahren das mantis control und bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------

